# .700 plug 40 cent



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys,
Here's a great deal. .700 pancake TJET motor plug. Great for shimming
Magnets and checking. 40 cents shipped anywhere.
Yes that's right just 4 dimes
Let me know here if interested no PM,s
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

sidejobjon said:


> Guys,
> Here's a great deal. .700 pancake TJET motor plug. Great for shimming
> Magnets and checking. 40 cents shipped anywhere.
> Yes that's right just 4 dimes
> ...


*Hi Jon , 
40 cents ? I'm confused as to what it is and then what it's made of ? Pics ? 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sjj, hey bring some to the drag race?
I would like one at that price. 
thanx, al.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

bearsox said:


> *Hi Jon ,
> 40 cents ? I'm confused as to what it is and then what it's made of ? Pics ?
> 
> Bear :wave:
> *


Bear,
91.667% copper 8.333 Nickel.
I will take picture if there is interast.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

sidejobjon said:


> Bear,
> 91.667% copper 8.333 Nickel.
> I will take picture if there is interast.
> Thanks SJJ


Love a pic Jon as ya i have interest to see the year of it LOL ! 

Bear :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I know what it is lol... If its what Im thinkin.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a coin 

Got any arm slugs in inline size,i'd take a whole bunch at 40 cents each,lol:thumbsup::wave:

Rick


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Isn't it actually .705"?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*i think i have 40 cent*

ok i,m in for a plug. i,ve never used one and would like to try one so... i,ll send you 4 dimes. besides i,m too cheep to buy the plugs i see on ebay!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*4 thin dimes*



sidejobjon said:


> Guys,
> Here's a great deal. .700 pancake TJET motor plug. Great for shimming
> Magnets and checking. 40 cents shipped anywhere.
> Yes that's right just 4 dimes
> ...


wouldn't you be losing 47 cents every time you shipped one?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*4 dimes*

You guys are the best.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Isn't it actually .705"?


AJD,
Some dimes are a bit larger.
SJJ


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll take two..would you take 70 cents shipped to Nigeria? :tongue:


----------



## ninjatek (Oct 29, 2010)

alpink said:


> sjj, hey bring some to the drag race?
> I would like one at that price.
> thanx, al.


Do know what how much of a supply you have, but if the race Al is talking
about is Hank's EAGLE Raceway FALLOUT, bring a dozen for me.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Amusing thread. I didn't want to give it away once I figured it out, so I posted the 'official' nominal spec. Once they rattle around in a few pockets, most are probably right at .700. 

Nice, Jon.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

AJD,
I thought i would have some more fun, but afew guys were right on it.
I hope this helps my trader rating.
Its funny i was on my way to my tool box to find a socket that was this size. Saw some change dime slid right in.
SJJ

Dom,
Sorry sold out.


----------

